# Greetings from Western Australia



## Handsword (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello to all,

I registered on this forum a few years ago now, but haven't posted for a long time.  Anyhow, I'm back now and keen to join in some discussion.

I teach/train in/learn Kenpo.  Being from the most isolated capital city in the world (Perth), it's a few thousand kilometres to the nearest Kenpo school, although I do try to and make the trip at least once a year to some of the other Kenpo schools in Australia.

I also run Mixed Martial Arts classes and am about to add another weekly lesson to my schedule.  I like the conditioning and physical/mental challenge that MMA provides and try to involve Kenpo concepts in my classes, although it's much more padwork/drills/sparring focussed than the Kenpo.

I am also a student of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and train in this with my dojo partners with whom we share the premises.

Earlier this year I made a new website for my school:

*Kenpo in Western Australia* 

There's a promo video for download on the site.

Regards,

Slade Norris
Kenpo in Western Australia
www.kenpo.com.au


----------



## Lisa (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Back Handsword!  I look forward to your posts. :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome back to the forum!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome back, handsword!  Glad to have you back!


----------



## still learning (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 19, 2005)

g'day glad you could join us again


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome back, Mr. Norris!


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Handsword (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome!   

It's a pity that most of the threads I'd like to post in already have over 10 pages to first go through, but I should probably see that as a good thing in regards to the amount of info on this site.  Looks like I've got some reading to do...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome!

egg


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 21, 2005)

My mother lives in Australia so it's always good to get perspectives from down under. 

Welcome!!


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome back! I really like Oz, lived in Melbourne for 10 months... enjoy visiting now and again.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 2, 2005)

G'day!  Welcome and enjoy your stay, mate!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome back for the second trip of a life time, remember to buckle up first keep your hands and legs inside the car at all times. No throwing or spitting gum outside of the car. Watch out for turn three it is a monster of a turn. 
terry


----------

